# Potential S&W Sigma owners please read!



## jlosier5113

I am brand new to this forum and thought I would post my first comment about my newest purchase!

I have been researching the S&W Sigma 9mm for quite some time and decided to buy one. I got it for $274.00 at Academy Sports. I heard of all the many potential problems and the long trigger pull. This morning was my first time shooting this pistol and I was pleased. The long trigger pull is indeed a fact, but if you are accustomed to shooting double action (or hammerless) revolvers I do not believe that this will be a problem for you.

I went with the S&W sigma for two reasons. One, the S&W brand. Two, the price. I was on a limited budget and could not afford a Glock or a S&W M&P 9mm. I wanted a pistol for personal protection and home defense and I believe that this pistol will serve me well. 

While I was at the range, I shot a Glock 19 and this trigger pull was much lighter. My groupings were tighter and my accuracy improved. I am bummed that S&W would make this trigger stiff but I realize it is for safety reasons. With time however, I think I could get used to the stiff trigger pull on the sigma 9mm . Other than that I am glad I went with this gun. I would recommend this pistol to any potential buyer.

One more thing, the earlier posts concerning the rebate or free mags is no longer available. If any one knows otherwise please let me know
Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## hud35500

The most important thing is that you are happy with it. There are some horror stories concerning the Sigma, but that applies to pretty much everything out there. S&W had some bugs to iron out, which apparently they did successfully(again, that applies to everything). Shoot it and keep us posted.


----------



## MitchellB

I've been very pleased with my 9VE I bought last year when they were still running the free mags. The DAO trigger is a non-issue for me. It stays loaded with one in the tube 24/7.


----------



## jlosier5113

The trigger doesn't bother me too bad but I was watching some youtube videos on how to lighten the trigger pull. Would doing the work myself be a wise decision or should I just leave it alone and just get used to it? I am wondering by removing one of the springs and removing completely the pig tail spring affect the use of the gun. I am very leery on doing anything to this weapon in fear that I might destroy something. Has anyone done this before on this forum and did it work? 
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## MitchellB

I polished the feed ramp and the trigger internals on my 9VE before I ever shot it to smooth everything out. However I believe in leaving the springs as they are because that is the way it was engineered to work. Many people shorten, remove or exchance the springs in Sigmas with good luck, but some have problems. My stock trigger is as good or better than some of my DA revolvers, so I'm satisfied. Check out the Sigma/SD forum at Smith & Wesson for some good tips, tricks and owner discussions.


----------



## jlosier5113

Thanks...I have decided to leave it as it is. I do plan to do some polishing, but other than that I am going to leave the internal mechanisms as they were designed to be there. I am frustrated that people buy this weapon with high hopes to be an expert marksman and get angry at the trigger pull. I knew full well what I was getting into and am pleased with this pistol. Thanks for your input


----------



## recoilguy

You seem to have the correct attitude about this weapon. When you pay 274 bucks for a gun there will have too be some things that get overlooked or worked less. Otherwise the M&P's would be 274 bucks too. I am personally not a big fan of the sigmas but I am glad youa re satisfied with what you have. Hopefully in a while you will be able to afford another gun and get one that has a smoother trigger and a few other benefits of a higher quality weapon.

RCG


----------



## C1

jlosier5113 said:


> The trigger doesn't bother me too bad but I was watching some youtube videos on how to lighten the trigger pull. Would doing the work myself be a wise decision or should I just leave it alone and just get used to it? I am wondering by removing one of the springs and removing completely the pig tail spring affect the use of the gun. I am very leery on doing anything to this weapon in fear that I might destroy something. Has anyone done this before on this forum and did it work?
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


IMO, any trigger work done on a personal protection firearm should be done by a certified gunsmith. If you EVER use this is a personal protection situation, the attorney for the BG will be going over it with a fine tooth comb and looking for any modifications. They will ask if you are a qualified gunsmith and try to convince the jury your gunsmith work was poor and created a firearm that was dangerous. They will try to convince the jury you are a dangerous person who needs to be taught a lesson.

Also be sure your ammo is made for personal protection. If not, the attorney for the BG will try to use that too.


----------



## realtorchik

this is so true! excellent advice if you ever have to protect your home and family. I used to work for a criminal defense attorney. gun laws being what they are, especially here in Illinois, gun owners have to be very, very careful of any modifications to their weapons. you will lose your case if the State can prove this point.


----------



## chessail77

There is no safe sure fire way to lighten the trigger and over time they do smooth out..Pull weight and springs should remain factory. I owned two Sigmas 9mm and a .40, my wife and I used them in handgun defense courses and owned a Glock 23 as well. The Sigmas were just as dependable and accurate as the Glock, matter of fact I had issues with the Glock and the Sigmas were flawless. Over time I just decided I don't like striker fired polymer handguns and sold them, but will always believe that Sigma is a great value and an excellent choice for anyone on a budget who needs a reliable SD weapon.


----------



## matt_the_millerman

Pretty much did as you and got the sigma 9 for my 1st gun because it was cheap. I don't love the trigger on it but the more i shoot it the more i don't mind. One thing that is starting to bother me about everyone saying they bought this because they were "on a budget" - its pretty much $300, for another $100 you step into another world of great guns - s&w SD, sig sp2022, bersa thunder, stoeger cougar, ruger p95, cz sp - 07 pretty sure this is my next gun, on and on. I think honestly you and others (myself included) didnt take the time to research and look at all the options - much better guns with way better feel, function, and reviews out there are available in just a very slight increase in price. I think most of us walked up to the gun counter, saw a S&W for $300 and jumped in. Sorry, think i started to vent. Now with that said, the sigma seems to me to be a good gun. Shoots everything i've put in the chamber (mostly cheap rounds), and seems decently accurate to me. I've had more problems with the slide not locking back when empty than anything else, might have been my finger hitting the slide release tho.

One other thing, i just removed the two extra springs on my trigger and polished some things after watching a youtube video and seein how easy it was. Took it to the range the next day and loved it. Put about 150 rounds through it with out a single prob. I kept the springs and can put em back whenever i need/want. The trigger is alot better, alot smoother and lighter but still really long. Doesn't make it a "new" gun or anything but its deff better and easier to shoot. I did feel a LITTLE more accurate with it, but maybe just thinking so. It is my hd gun but only for a few more weeks. but good to know about attorneys and trials and stuff. maybe i will put em back in, you never know.


----------



## berettatoter

When S&W came out with the Sigma, it got sued by Glock for various reasons. I read that one of the things they did was change how the trigger worked, thus resulting in a heavy trigger pull. I have ran a lot of rounds through mine and I would say the trigger has gotten a little lighter, or maybe I am just used to it now, but it is still around the 9 pound pull range. At half the price of the Glock, and considering mine has ran very well, I can live with the trigger pull.


----------



## billy

I too am new to this forum. I recently bought a s&w sigma 9mm, and I love it. It's comfortable to hold and shoot. I have put well over 1000 rounds through it. no problems, for the money its the best deal out there. I researched for two years at least, and found that the Glock and sigma is closely related. They perform alike and have similar down falls. The biggest down fall of the Glock is price. Why pay more for essentially the same gun. I am new to hand gun ownership, but I feel that the s&w sigma is the best gun for the money. I'm thinking of buying the .40cal next, and it too will be the sigma.


----------



## billy

Can some one tell me at what range is the sights zeroed out on the sigma 9ve


----------



## Philco

billy said:


> Can some one tell me at what range is the sights zeroed out on the sigma 9ve


Wish I could but with the trigger pull being what it is that's not something I can do. Suffice it to say the Sigma is a self defense weapon, not a target pistol. If you can accept that, you can learn to love a Sigma.

By the way, I love mine. I've got other more expensive pistols, but I still prefer the Sigma due to it's reliablility and its capacity. If you could reduce the trigger pull by about three or four pounds it would be darned near the perfect handgun IMO. ( I know that is possible but liability issues prevent me doing so.) I don't own a handgun that feels better in my hand.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I got a Sigma VE 40 cal 2 years ago and it runs like a top.


----------



## GunJunkie

Sigmas are garbage go with a ruger P95 instead around the same price range and smoother trigger pull resulting in better accuracy for my money the ruger puts the sigma to shame


----------



## seanzaney

*yup i have*



jlosier5113 said:


> The trigger doesn't bother me too bad but I was watching some youtube videos on how to lighten the trigger pull. Would doing the work myself be a wise decision or should I just leave it alone and just get used to it? I am wondering by removing one of the springs and removing completely the pig tail spring affect the use of the gun. I am very leery on doing anything to this weapon in fear that I might destroy something. Has anyone done this before on this forum and did it work?
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


i have taken the entire pistol apart. i polished the barrel to a nickel finish, blued the entire slide black, installed a set of fluorescent green night sights. for performance i removed the over spring from the hammer/cocking group the one inside the handle not on the slide also i removed the small circular spring at the top, and i polished the sear (the part of the cocking mechanism that comes back when you pill the trigger) also the metal tab off the firing pin. it reduced the trigger from 12 lbs to 6 lbs. remember they did NOT engineer it this way for safety they engineered it this way to be MASSACHUSETTS compliant being S&W is based in Springfield Mass. all triggers in mass have to be is 10+ lbs. remember the sigma is a GLOCK even sigma and glock barrels are interchangeable.


----------



## lead

The Sigma is a fine pistol. It takes some getting used to, but can be a very reliable, accurate handgun. I read the above comment about the Ruger P95. I've owned both. The Ruger does have a better trigger, but the grip of the Sigma always feels better to me. I also have seen better deals, like the one you got, on Sigmas, then new Rugers.
There's no substitute for practice time with your gun. All the problems with the Sigma trigger, etc., can be overcome by just getting out and shooting it. My Sigmas always fed and shot any ammo I put in it, a good thing in the present ammo situation.
Enjoy that new pistol and have fun.


----------

